
Dev.to post about using Google cloud API to identify cats - ultimate_coder
https://dev.to/heroku/how-to-use-computer-vision-to-automatically-filter-images-3g7k
======
ultimate_coder
how far we've come... I remember when programs first started rolling out that
could identify a can of Pringles from a glade air freshener spray. good times

